# Changing locals



## Kauai89 (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi all. Newbie to this thread. Not sure where I should post this but here goes. This topic probably has been covered but I feel my situation might be a little different. Currently an apprentice thinking about changing locals. I was in touch with the local im thinking about transferring to but they said at this moment they’re not accepting transfers but if I would like I’d be more than welcomed to apply. It would be a new hire process. So babically aptitude year and interview and if I was hired I would get credited 2000 hours. Looking to transfer because work outlook is not great here. Not projected to have work for at least a year maybe longer. Also I’ve currently be out of work for 6 months. What would be the process to go about this? Could I possibly be penalized for trying to switch to another local? Is this even a possibility? 
Any and all insight welcomed 
Thank you I appreciate it.


----------

